# problems on aquabid...



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

well ive found this beautiful betta on aquabid and the auction ends in 15 hours from the time i am writing this thread. the seller is somsak_bettafarm. the paypak account we had was empty and it says transfers would take 1-2 business days... so i suppose i wont be able to catch the auction...now, i dont have a bank account, so i want to pay through my father's...but he is worried about how reliable is the seller... he says the situation could end with us having paid and him not having sent the fish.... so im asking, is he reliable? are my father's worries for a good reason? has anyone bought from this seller? please help, the betta is trully beautiful, i dont want to miss him...


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

well i registered on aquabid and it says it will take 12-24 hours to approve my account.... will i make it before the auction ends?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Look at the numbers in (parentheses) by seller's name. That's the feedback score.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

As for the time limit, some sellers let you take a few days to pay, some don't.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

the guy your looking at has 100% positives. He looks like a reliable seller to me. It is true, but he would be a fool to do that as the paypal account has records of the payments you use and he would be banned from aquabid. It may take a while, but a lot of people on aquabid are honest. If your dad ends up telling you you can't buy it, check with chard56. Many people buy from him and he is very reliable. He has mostly positives, but when your a big seller, there's bound to be mistakes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

1. you must be at least 18 years of age to buy or sell on aquabid..if they find out that you lied about your age you will be banned...
2. always check the feedback of a seller.if they have 1 or 2 negatives out of out of hundreds and the rest positives they should be safe..read the negs..see if maybe they were unwarranted.buyers can be scammers too..
3. if there are bids already on the fish you will have to bid too..
4. is your paypal still open or was it closed..if it is still a valid account you can go ahead and buy the fish...and the money will be transferred out of the connected bank account automatically..if there is no link to a bank account of credit card then you are going to be out of luck...the 2 or 3 day notice should only refer to paypal money withdrawals..

i have been using paypal since 2002 both buying and selling..i currently sell fishfoods on aquabid and plan on selling fish there as well in the future..there are other payment options out there like paypro and google checkout ; but paypal is the biggest....
the seller may ask for extra money to cover paypal charges ; but they are not permitted to do that...

good luck yannis...go get that fish....but read everything on that auction carefully before you buy...it is going to cost a lot more than just the fish and the sellers shipping fees...there is also the costs for the transhipper....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I didn't know that you had to be 18. Just give your account to your parents.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when you bid on and win or use the "buy it now" option on ebay or aquabid or any other such site you are entering into a legal and binding contract...you have to be at least 18 to do that..lying about your age and entering a contract is called "fraud" and can become a real problem..most states have laws in place where parents or guardians can be held accountable for their children's torts.(crimes)....if i am not mistaken ; internet fraud is a felony...
i am not a lawyer...this is just what i have been told by an attorney...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It's my parents' account now...


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

the account is practically my parent's ; their email, and all the info...im just the one who finally gets the product....and because my parents are not really good with computers, i do the managing after their approval


----------

